# Hunting Ammo



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

hi i am going to go rabbit hunting on Thursday and was wondering what size ammo should i use thank


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

also what bandset


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

dude...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

or .44 cal lead with thera band gold 1 inch wide.Taper for extra kick if desired.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

really i always thought 44 cal was too large for thera band gold single well you live and learn thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

just hit it in the head with something heavy (50 cal) moving faster than 160-170 fps.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

IN THE HEAD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A heavy type rubber like Gum or Linatex 1/16" gauge-cut wide 3/4" or so minimum using 9/16" or 5/8" hex nuts with lead hammered into the holes or a double band set-up of Gold Theraband or any other Latex exercise band that mic's up at between .030" and .050". The .050" Latex could be a single band per side and work well if cut wider then 5/8". Do a straight cut on the bands. You won't gain too much with real heavy ammo by tapering. The bands will also have the advantage of lasting longer too. Head shots always! Flatband


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

We can't get hold of sheet latex easily in the UK, so stick to theraband or one of the other exercise bands - you can get some good stuff from Sports Direct in their sale for £4 at present.

M8 or better still M10 steel nuts work well, easily available from Screwfix or other DIY stores if you can't get hold of lead.

Before you start hunting make sure you are really accurate and consistently accurate - hunting is not about shooting furry targets. Respect your quarry and make it humane.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3, if you dont know what type of ammo, or what type of ammo? or bandset? i am wondering if you can shoot accurately enough to hunt humanly? or which type of slingshot design? maybe you should relax and learn more about slingshots and their use before going out and possibly breaking the law and maiming animals at 13 years old.


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for all the advice


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Probably should have said this at the start. Okay. there are no laws preventing me if i have the landowners permission. I can consistently hit small targets at fifteen meters and i have been controlling pests for a long time( birds that eat small fish at my fishing clubs hatchery) and was simply wondering if i should use anything different to the norm (TB gold and 3/8 steel balls.)


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

for rabbits i use thera band gold 24cm long 25mm at the fork 20mm at the pouch two bands per side.

i have never hit a rabbit cleanly with this set up and seen it run away


----------

